
Bezos sells 2 million Amazon shares for about $234 million - malvosenior
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/02/bezos_sells_234_million_in_amazon_stock.html?ana=from_rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TechFlash+%28TechFlash+-+Seattle%27s+Technology+News+Source%29&utm_content=FaceBook
======
Loopy
When I want beer money I usually just reach for the money jar on my bedside
table.

